# WV PA road races



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like theres goin to be a pretty good series in the wv, western pa, area this yr. 

http://www.abraracing.com/


----------



## benk10 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah my buddy sent this to me too. I'm from Huntington,WV, I'd like to do a couple of these. Are you doing any?


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm signed up for this one:

June 26 , 2010 
Hilly Billy Roubiax 
Dirt Road Race 
Race Director J.R. Petsko 
Morgantown, West Virginia 

Sounds like a killer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea I will be doin most of them. I did most of the Road and CX races last yr and JRs races are a really good time!


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah I met JR at one of the cross events last year, great guy. I hope to do at least one cross race this year.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

@links0311 - I'm from Northcentral WV (Upshur County) and I'll see you @ Hillbilly Roubaix!


----------

